# Cambiar tiempo de simulacion (trans) multisim 11



## ingelm (Abr 30, 2010)

Saludos,

Mi caso es el siguiente estoy haciendo unas simulaciones con relojes ajustados a     T= 500mHz (2s) pero el caso es que el multisim para llegar a esos 2s tarda muchisimo mas.

Es posible cambiar el teimpo de simulacion del programa para ajustarlo al tiempo real? es decir que 1s sea 1s.


de antenmano muchas gracias.


----------



## FernandoD (May 3, 2010)

Hola,

Puedes cambiar las opciones de simulación. Ve al menú Simular>>Configuración de Simulación Interactiva. Ahí podrás cambiar el Tiempo Inicial y Tiempo Final. Para hacer la simulación más rápida cambiar el "Paso de tiempo máximo (TMAX)". Inicialmente está configurado a 1e-0005s. 

Claro, ten en cuenta que a medida que hagas este cambio los resultados de simulación podrían variar, es decir, simulación más rápida significa resultados menos exactos.

Por cierto, ya tienes la versión de Multisim en Español? En caso de que no puedes descargarla en:

http://decibel.ni.com/content/docs/DOC-10605

Saludos,


----------



## ingelm (May 4, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda fernando me ha sido de gran utilidad.


----------

